# Baby chinchillas foe sale



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi i have 3 baby chinchillas for sale 1 male and 2 female,they will be ready at the end of this month, handled ever day eat like pigs and are great guy and girls.
1 female is more a silver grey the others are abit darker grey. 
1 female has a small piece of her ear missing but has always been that way but she the cutestof all. 
The boy is also cute and very playful
i was looking for £40 each but open to offers on all. we were given the adults and babies and think mum is pregnant again so need them a new home as soon as they are ready just to give mum a break,.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It might help if you put this in classifieds with a location and the age of the babies

If you take the male out before she gives birth again she wont keep getting pregnant as back to back litters dont do the mum any good


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

*chinchillas*

Hi they came to us all together in 1 cage and the male has been seperated and placed in another cage it was not us that had them living together they were given to us. we have kept a close eye on her and we think she is pregnant which is also not our fault. 
We would like them it go to new homes and if she is pregnant again give her a break as it is not fair on her to keep having them.
The babys are 8 wks old and we live in lincolnshire and the advert is being moved thanks


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

rachaels royal said:


> Hi i have 3 baby chinchillas for sale 1 male and 2 female,they will be ready at the end of this month, handled ever day eat like pigs and are great guy and girls.
> 1 female is more a silver grey the others are abit darker grey.
> 1 female has a small piece of her ear missing but has always been that way but she the cutestof all.
> The boy is also cute and very playful
> i was looking for £40 each but open to offers on all. *we were given the adults and babies* and think mum is pregnant again so need them a new home as soon as they are ready just to give mum a break,.


if you were "given" them then why not rehome the babies instead of selling them?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Baby chins really shouldn't go to new homes til they are at least 12 weeks old, either.


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi they will be 12 wks old by then and were told by a rescue they have to be 300g at least in weight and kept an eye on to make sure they are ok eating etc. we have had to have vet treatment on the adults and it was our vet who advised us to charge for them to stop people taking them and selling them and to make sure that the people who take them are interested in them for themselves not because they are free. we have rehomed before and seen them in a local petshop afew days later. we did get given these and arnt doing it for money. we are going to keep the parents so they have a home with us. we just want to get them a good start in life. we have lots of rescue animals and are oftern phoned by our local vets for advice or to help them , they no us and i would not take advice if they if not true. if they did sell then all the money goes to helping other who need us.I AM NOT IN IT FOR MONEY. Just to help other animals. i have also been recomended by the vet to open up as a rescue but do it out my own money.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Maybe with some of the money you get for them you could have the male neutered then the 2 adults can live together all the time


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes thats a good idea as they love being together and i will phone the vet tomorrow and ask about it, may have to put it off if she is pregnant for a while but they will live out there lives with me and together in the same cage sounds a better life. thanks


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Getting the male neutered while the female is pregnant is perfect.... That way they don't have to have another time apart.


----------



## animalmadfliss (May 23, 2010)

In my opinion I think you are doing the right thing asking money for these chinchillas, animals are not as disposable if you have to pay for them.

I always feel sorry for the free to good home animals. 
Who knows where they will end up?


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

thank for that, i just want them to go to the right home. i am phoning the vet tomorrow to see about getting the dad done then at least they can stay together with me alway and not worry about over breeding her.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Once he's not fertile anymore, he can stay with her, even during birth and nursing her next kits


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

*chinchillas*

yes thats a good idea and he was a great dad when he was in with them when we got him. and he does miss her.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

..or one of the girls can stay with the mum and the boy with the dad?

and by charging doesnt mean the animals wont be disposable.. how many people pay £200+ for a staff and how many are in rescue? how many people go into a pet shop see an animal, pay for it then neglect it? 

our family are poor, very poor, but no animal goes without treatment if its needed, our animals have food even if we dont, but we would rather take on animals which are free to good home or cheap or whatever because then we still have extra money for food/treats/extras/treatments etc.. 
rich people can treat there animals like rubbish.. just because they have money and will pay for things doesnt mean they arnt just going to breed them back to back and abuse the animal.. 

i understand that people charge for an animal they have had to feed etc and this is a good reason to charge as you have had to pay out but in them terms your not making anything back anyways. so charging to ensure a good home means nothing in my eyes


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Intact male chinchillas, regardless of any relationship, will fight to the death if they can smell a female in season..... So, just keeping the son with the dad and a daughter with the mom won't work, I'm afraid.


----------



## rachaels royal (Oct 25, 2009)

*chinchillas*

we have found the male baby a new home and they are waiting for him. they undrestand about all i have said and agree with me. one of the females is hopefully going to the childrens god parents who have help in the past with some rescue hamsters[starved nr death, over breed from female, and miss treated male] we saved and all are still going stong. 
thanks for the input on the male and female chins, i have found the same problem with scents in mice we had to move them to a different room in the house and well away from the girls and now i no chins are the same thanks.
Yes there are genuine people out there like yourself who take on free animals and love and care for them but there are also people who just dont care and i have seen many of them, why do you think the rspca charge for there animals? i have worked for a rescue and have the same views as them.
still one girl to find a home but will make sure she gets a good one


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

Chinchillas are usuallyy better in pairs - could the two females not go together:lol2:


----------



## jcowell (Aug 16, 2010)

*Chinchillas.*

Where abouts in Lancashire are you?


----------

